# West Elk Bicycle Classic advice



## jryter (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone doing the West Elk Bicycle Classic. Looks like a cool route. Anyone ever ridden over Kebler pass before to Crested Butte and know how steep it is. It is packed dirt according to the web. 130 mi so I guess it is an endourance route. westelkbicycleclassic.com
Jed


----------

